# PQRI/Supporting Documentation



## okiesawyers (Mar 22, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what the documentation requirement is for the PQRI codes?  I am currently doing an audit and the provider is selecting G8427, G8447, and G8553.  He is not noting a medication review, and in regards to the other codes, how am I supposed to know if he is E prescribing or if his EHR is certified?   Do these codes also follow along with, "if it wasn't documented, it didn't happen"? Any help would be appreciated.  

Thanks!


----------



## mattern10 (Mar 22, 2011)

It depends on what you chose to report on. And the ERx insentive to my understanding is different and we use the G8553.


----------



## rizeninme (Mar 28, 2011)

You can check to see if an EMR is certified here http://onc-chpl.force.com/ehrcert


----------



## okiesawyers (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## bordenh (Nov 10, 2011)

*Pqrs*

Is anyone currently reporting PQRS for Radiology or Pathology?
Hidy Borden
Charleston, SC


----------



## cblack712 (Jan 4, 2012)

bordenh said:


> Is anyone currently reporting PQRS for Radiology or Pathology?
> Hidy Borden
> Charleston, SC



I currently report Radiology


----------

